# Hi, Dewey here, and.



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi Dewey here, and I want to show you all some pictures of my toys!...
See my pink bunny? Well my sister's bunny










Here's my sister's little duckie from her BB Mimi









My orange snake










See that blue hammer head shark, in the bed without the pillow? That!s mine! 









That little green pillow behind me?? Mine!!










Ok you've seen some of my toys and my pillow now ..... Guess what???
I don't have them anymore, along with a lot of other stuff, because I've chewed them ALL UP!!!!!Oh yeah. I don't have some beds either because I chewed them up too. 
Mom says she doesn't know what she's going to do with me!!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I know what I would do! Pick you up, hug and kiss you..then buy you some more beds and toys!!! :wub::wub: He is so stinking adorable!!!!:wub:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Youz a bad boy Dewey! Glad you are sticking to the things that are 'yours' though, and not going after Mom's hardcover books like Mr. Dusty!


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

Maybe Dewy is just one of God's ways of teaching patience...lol. He is adorable!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Dewey you crack me up!!!! I am wondering if you are part goat cus you like to chew things up!!!!!! LOL!!!! You are very cute


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Dewey is so adorable! I guess you need to buy him some new toys!!!


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Dewey is a rambunctious little guy. Izzy chews lots of toys up too, so far I just keep telling myself its because she's a puppy and will grow out of it....I hope she grows out of it.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Oh and I have been getting her toys at the Dollar Tree, where everything is a dollar. They have quite a collection of toys and I don't feel so bad if I have to throw it away, after all it was only a dollar.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Dewey you naughty boy!!!!! You and Pipper would have so much fun together going on a destructive mission. Pipper can't have nice soft squishy toys because he just rips them to pieces and tries to eat them. :w00t:. He also won't leave the toilet paper alone but only when Mommy is on the phone and he isn't even sneaky about it. He will go running full speed to the bathroom and I know he's on a mission to rip up toilet paper. He actually plans it ahead of time!

By the way, Pipper is 1 1/2 now and hasn't outgrown it yet.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Dewey is in twubble!


----------



## summer (Dec 3, 2010)

Hi Dewey  You are cute!


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

I know exactly what your Mommy is going to do...buy you anything you want. Hug and kiss you. You adorable little stink pot! I would love to see you and Jack together. Talk about terrors.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

LuvMyBoys said:


> Youz a bad boy Dewey! Glad you are sticking to the things that are 'yours' though, and not going after Mom's hardcover books like Mr. Dusty!


He has been know to tear up some magazines, and a few pieces of mail. He tried to get to the Bible on the coffee table, but I got to it in time!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Hahaha, oh Dewey. You're so cute!

Debbie, wasn't the chewing stage supposed to be over by now? It's not for Gustave either. Same story here too. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Every toy that I buy him, I pull it, twist it , stretch it, try to pull it apart before I buy it, to see if he can destroy it. He doesn't like the Kong toys that are tough! He will chew on a tough felt toy without destroying it. Funny thing though he chews and chews on Bully sticks and barely makes a dent in them! I just bought one of those little dog house beds, and before he even went in it, he tipped it over, and started chewing on the roof! I put it in the x pen, for my other fluffs to get away from Dewey , for a while! LOL


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

preisa said:


> Maybe Dewy is just one of God's ways of teaching patience...lol. He is adorable!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


If he wasn't so cute and funny, I probably wouldn't be as patient !! My father is staying here, as my mom is recovery from heart surgery, and he describes Dewey as the ( ornery one!!)


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Dewey, I am sure none of this is your fault. What is a hungry little guy to do. Ask mommy to buy you some kibble.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

Well, Dewey, when your mom figures out what to do about it, tell her to let me know. Ivy destroys every toy within minutes too and I've been trying to find (without success) indestructible toys that she'd enjoy. WHY do you guys DO that?!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Your so cute Dewey that I would just kiss you to pieces. :wub:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Dewey!!!! Bella thinks you are too adorable and she likes your naughty streak. It just adds to your character!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Deb, you could hire him out as a shredder! Send him to me and I'll train him by giving him all the documents in my "to be shredded" pile. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Dewey, with that face you can get away with murder even. You are sooo stinking cute!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

LOL!!!! Dewey- you are the opposite of Obi! He's a packrat and his toys accumulate because he doesn't chew them up. Want to come over and help him out???


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Dewey, you are so adorable. What beautiful eyes. My Tibetian Terrier who I had before Lucky was a chewer. We bought an indestructible bed online and it lasted 10 minutes. Luck loves his toys and can wear them out, but he is not much of a chewer - he is more of a toss them in the air kind of guy.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

hoaloha said:


> LOL!!!! Dewey- you are the opposite of Obi! He's a packrat and his toys accumulate because he doesn't chew them up. Want to come over and help him out???
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh he'd love that, but I'm afraid that Obi would be missing some toys in no time! I do guard Laurel's Halloween Ghost with my life!! I'll never find another, and she takes it with her everywhere!??What!s odd is I've never really seen Dewey chew on it. I wonder if he knows it's hers, or he doesn't like her saliva smell??


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Oh Deb I should not laugh!!!!!!!!!!!*
*But these pictures were just beautiful I Loved them Then read that.*
*Opps!!!!!!!!!! I Have no words-I Live with a Fur Fluff that eats it all*****


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> Dewey, you are so adorable. What beautiful eyes. My Tibetian Terrier who I had before Lucky was a chewer. We bought an indestructible bed online and it lasted 10 minutes. Luck loves his toys and can wear them out, but he is not much of a chewer - he is more of a toss them in the air kind of guy.


 
Wkomorow! Someone else here who had a Tibetan Terrier! I've never personally known anyone else with one - ours is a rescue - and I find someone at a Maltese site who had a TT! I'd love to see a photo of your TT sometime. Here's our TT, Nutmeg. In this photo taken this past Christmas morning, she was pondering how to keep her present out of the destructive jaws of Ivy.


----------



## Super3*k (Feb 26, 2013)

Dewey ..Kirby had that same little duck...he just got it for Christmas..makes me want go cry... 
His name is Mr. Quackers. He is down in the basement with all of my Kirby's things...too hard to look at...but I just wanted you to know Kirby had a Mr. Quacker's too!


----------



## Hrossen11 (Jan 29, 2013)

Silly boy


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh my, Dewey does seem to be a handful, but he is OH SO CUTE! Lexie used to love those window envelopes and shook them to death before shredding them...we laughed so hard! 

My yorkie, Bayleigh was the chewer, but now that's she's older she has outgrown it, thank goodness.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

What a mischievous little boy. He has the urge to chew so I would make sure he has more toys to chew on before your shoes and furniture become his next target.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I am just finally reading about little Dewey and how he chews everthing!! Well, he and Chrissy must surely be related somehow since Chrissy tears everything that she gets too!! I even bought her one of those "stuffless" animal toys, and sure enough, the two squeakers came out, the head was chewed, and also the rest of the body!! So, I truly sympathize with you Deb because I too have gone through that too!!! Even one of the beds has a couple of holes in it.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> I am just finally reading about little Dewey and how he chews everthing!! Well, he and Chrissy must surely be related somehow since Chrissy tears everything that she gets too!! I even bought her one of those "stuffless" animal toys, and sure enough, the two squeakers came out, the head was chewed, and also the rest of the body!! So, I truly sympathize with you Deb because I too have gone through that too!!! Even one of the beds has a couple of holes in it.


The only bed that he hasn't been able to chew has been the in destructible one that I bought! We never leave shoes, purses, or anything around that he can get ahold of . He even managed to get the screw like thing out of the new step over gate that I bought. I always have bullies for him to chew. He is a CHEWING MACHINE!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Dewey? Well he certainly "DEW" chew up those toys. :w00t::w00t: You need to come to our house, Dewey. Tyler never chews up his toys...however his friends in the hall come in our apartment and steal them and then drool all over them. :blink: Tyler's always up for a little tug of war but a gentle one.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Dewey, you are Trouble with a capital "T."
It is a good thing you are super cute!

Deb, did you name him after the little trouble maker on Malcom in the Middle?


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Dewey, you really are a little "pistol"!!!Come on over to PA and play with Chrissy!!! Even at five years of age, she loves to play and Snuggles is too old at almost 14!!! Ohio isn't that far from PA and you and Chrissy could roam all of the farmlands here in our area.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Kathleen said:


> Dewey, you are Trouble with a capital "T."
> It is a good thing you are super cute!
> 
> Deb, did you name him after the little trouble maker on Malcom in the Middle?


I named him after my late Grandfather who was also a little trouble maker! LOL 
My Aunt said that I should of known better than to name him Dewey, he'd be ornery!!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> He has been know to tear up some magazines, and a few pieces of mail. He tried to get to the Bible on the coffee table, but I got to it in time!


 
Maybe you should have let him get the Bible...sounds like he need needs a "Come to Jesus" meeting!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> Dewey, you really are a little "pistol"!!!Come on over to PA and play with Chrissy!!! Even at five years of age, she loves to play and Snuggles is too old at almost 14!!! Ohio isn't that far from PA and you and Chrissy could roam all of the farmlands here in our area.


Dewey would love to play with Chrissy!! Laurel, Hardy and Violet play in shifts with him! He tires them out!!Chrissy would probably have a ball, or wonder what that ornery boy Dewey is doing at her house!!


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

Dewey is too cute! I bet he knows it too! Oakley also chews his bed up. He is working on his second one.


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

Maddie hasn't really destroyed any toys ever but my brother's dog ( who used to live here too ) would destroy ever toy. Maddie had a few precious toys a Steelers teddy bear, a Webkinz Lemur, and a cat and Snow chewed the teddy bear's leg off, the lemur into shreds, and ripped the face off of the cat. I was luckily able to save the teddy and the cat but her favorite Mr.Lemur had to go in the trash. I ended up buying her another one on Ebay but she doesn't like it as much. 

I guess we know now why Maddie hoards everything under the bed.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Tinkerbelle has the pink bunny if you would like to borrow it.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

LuvMyBoys said:


> Maybe you should have let him get the Bible...sounds like he need needs a "Come to Jesus" meeting!


It wouldn't hurt, Laura!!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh Dewey!! You are a naughty little boy!!! But you are so adorable! :wub: Your Mom can't stay mad at you for chewing up all the toys and bed and I bet you know that!!


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

:HistericalSmiley: Dewey, what a silly guy you are!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Dewey, you are so stinking' cute!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:w00t: Well Mr. Dewey....it seems like you've been a bad boy!!! How on earth can somebody so darn cute be such a devil?????? :w00t:



Our resident chewer is Mona Lisa....I find little pieces of ....wood laying around and always wonder....:blink: what is this from!!!:smilie_tischkante: She's eating the HOUSE!!!!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

The A Team said:


> :w00t: Well Mr. Dewey....it seems like you've been a bad boy!!! How on earth can somebody so darn cute be such a devil?????? :w00t:
> 
> 
> 
> Our resident chewer is Mona Lisa....I find little pieces of ....wood laying around and always wonder....:blink: what is this from!!!:smilie_tischkante: She's eating the HOUSE!!!!!!


:smrofl::smrofl::smrofl: Dewey and Laurel seem to have an appetite for my kitchen chairs with Rush Seats. I covered or removed the seats, and my Dad sat down on one of the chairs without the seat!! Thank God he caught himself. I'm replacing the whole dinette set!


----------

